# Smores



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I was so busy with the move, the last coupla months, I didn't really have time to relate this story.


My friends who have Jake-the pomedor, half pomerainian, half lab-took in a cat. Smores showed up in their driveway, starving. At the time, having all dogs, they had no cat food, so they shared some stew with him, and went on a cat stuff run later that night. They kept him in the kitchen, and shooed the curious dogs away. But one of them wouldn't go. Jake was restless, whimpering at the gate, trying to get a closer look. Finally Bob let him in, holding tightly to his leash. 'See that? That's a CAT. He aint gonna bother you, you don't bother him. ' Jake sniffed the kitten thoroughly, and, his curiosity satisfied, went back into the living room. Later, Andy, his son, found as home for him. His S.O. adopted him, and named him Smores.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Andy's BOB'S son, not Jake's.


----------

